# January 15th - Moabito, Chiluca



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.xinte.com/calendar.html

Who's down for this? Early start.

Also want to give props to the XINTE crew for their site and all they do.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Also want to give props to the XINTE crew for their site and all they do.


Count me in!!

Yeah... Xinte guys have made big contributions to our sport at least at the Chiluca area.

If we could only have a group like that at every riding area, we would have more fantastic trails!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

yep... I'll ride


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

That sounds pretty good. Especially cus its FREE . I don't know if I can go, since the level required is "intermedios", which says that you have been riding for 1 year or so. I have only been riding for about half a year almost every saturdays and sundays.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> That sounds pretty good. Especially cus its FREE . I don't know if I can go, since the level required is "intermedios", which says that you have been riding for 1 year or so. I have only been riding for about half a year almost every saturdays and sundays.


It's fairly long, but I think we can just take it easy and go at our own pace. It starts early so there's lots of time.

If you ride every Sat. and Sun. I'm sure you'll be able to handle it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*yeah!*

I´m ready! aunque mas temprano porque la salida es a las 7:30 a.m.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll go if I find a way to get there! Do you hapen to have any info in public transport to there?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'll go if I find a way to get there! Do you hapen to have any info in public transport to there?


Where are you coming from? Maybe someone can give you a ride.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Just found this:
> 
> http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/Otra Luna.htm


It will come in handy, if we (as expected) get dropped by the main group


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Just found this:

http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/Otra Luna.htm


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would like to go to this ride, but I think that it will be too hard for me after the Lupe-Reyes marathon. I think that this ride is the same ride we did last year with the low tree episode, plus some more miles, so I'm not sure how I'll handle. Probably I'll see which condition I'm in next weekend and then decide on this.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I would like to go to this ride, but I think that it will be too hard for me after the Lupe-Reyes marathon.


WTH???!!!??!??!??!??

Are you... aaaarghhh.... runnnniiinnnggg??? That's "demode" since the human being invented missiles (stones, axes, arrows, bullets) and we stopped running away from bigger predators... 

Good luck!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> WTH???!!!??!??!??!??
> 
> Are you... aaaarghhh.... runnnniiinnnggg??? That's "demode" since the human being invented missiles (stones, axes, arrows, bullets) and we stopped running away from bigger predators...
> 
> Good luck!


Hey, never heard of the Lupe-Reyes Marathon in Mexico? It's a pretty big event that most mexican participate in. The nice thing about it is that there's a lot of places where you can 'run' it and it's hard to decide on the winner...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I would be coming from the Observatorio area, maybe I can find a bus that goes to Espiritu Santo from the terminal, I'll ask tomorrow! In the meantime if someone that passes this area could give me a ride I would be glad to accept, payment in beer offered...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, I would be coming from the Observatorio area, maybe I can find a bus that goes to Espiritu Santo from the terminal, I'll ask tomorrow! In the meantime if someone that passes this area could give me a ride I would be glad to accept, payment in beer offered...


If I decide to go, maybe we could met at the Santa Fe area and then go to Chiluca via the 'La Venta-Lecheria' highway.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the offer! If you decide to go just tell me where should I be and at what time; the Sta.Fe area would be fine.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, thanks for the offer! If you decide to go just tell me where should I be and at what time; the Sta.Fe area would be fine.


I'll tell you on monday, depending on how my condition is on sunday...


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> It's fairly long, but I think we can just take it easy and go at our own pace. It starts early so there's lots of time.
> 
> If you ride every Sat. and Sun. I'm sure you'll be able to handle it.


So hows your condition..been riding?

Mines crap, but if I can wangle a ride to the super H I´d be keen, or maybe even if I have to ride there...but that would mean a 6.10 am start and a reaaaal long ride.

Warp...do you think I´m upto it? (It´s got the discovery in it right...I like that.)

And spare bike racks...I live in San Lucas..on the way.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> So hows your condition..been riding?
> 
> Mines crap, but if I can wangle a ride to the super H I´d be keen, or maybe even if I have to ride there...but that would mean a 6.10 am start and a reaaaal long ride.
> 
> ...


It's said to have the Discovery in it and is 39km long (24.5 miles roughly).

I'd love to get a ride up to the trailhead too.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> It's said to have the Discovery in it and is 39km long (24.5 miles roughly).
> 
> I'd love to get a ride up to the trailhead too.


Wish I could help. I'll be tagging along with Ken. Only room for our bikes, I'm afraid.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Wish I could help. I'll be tagging along with Ken. Only room for our bikes, I'm afraid.


I think that what the ride that Xinte is organizing is the same one we did in december plus some more miles. So take that into consideration.

Anyway, I'm sorry but I can't make it. I have a dinner on saturday and have no idea how long it will be.

Ride well!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

czeck this out.....

http://www.xinte.com/moabito06.htm


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> It will come in handy, if we (as expected) get dropped by the main group


That's nice. I've just been looking at it in Google Earth. Resolution for most of the route is pretty good. Does anyone have a GPS they're bringing. I'd love to be able to map it out thoroughly.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> That's nice. I've just been looking at it in Google Earth. Resolution for most of the route is pretty good. Does anyone have a GPS they're bringing. I'd love to be able to map it out thoroughly.


Yeah... I've Googled it too. I guess it doesn't goes much far from the Eses. Espiritu Santo isn't at nice resolution as far as I remember.

Do they re-mapped it yet??

I could say both Rene's are confirmed.

Edit... the graph shown by xinte guys confirm that we don't really climb much high... OTOH, I was unaware of all the accumulated climbing we do in a regular ride. I haven't sumed the total climbing but it sits at a couple thousands feet.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Edit... the graph shown by xinte guys confirm that we don't really climb much high... OTOH, I was unaware of all the accumulated climbing we do in a regular ride. I haven't sumed the total climbing but it sits at a couple thousands feet.


Espiritu Santo is still lower res.

Yeah, we already know the tough climbs - Up to Las Hojas etc. It's just going to be a pretty long one.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

I should be there if my ride is out of bed, but if i don´t make it I´ll be heading up for the later session with the guys... the 9 am one.

Fingers crossed I make it for the early start..
are you guys meeting anywhere in particular?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> I should be there if my ride is out of bed, but if i don´t make it I´ll be heading up for the later session with the guys... the 9 am one.
> 
> Fingers crossed I make it for the early start..
> are you guys meeting anywhere in particular?


Oscar and the rest of guys are up for the "early" ride too.

Drop them an e-mail. I already asked them to pick you up. Make yourself be heard!!

If anything fails... meeting is at trailhead at 7:30 the latest.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont understand. Are you guys going with the rest of the group or by yourselves? Just curious.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I dont understand. Are you guys going with the rest of the group or by yourselves? Just curious.


We're going with the rest of the people. The rest is just confusion.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yay. It's tomorrow  . I don't know the trails over there, so it will be a good oportunity to get to know them. The bad thing is I will have to get up at about 5:00 am, since I live by the Ajusco. And I go on camp to veracruz on Monday, so I will have to get up at about that hour again.
Anyway, I hope it will not be to hard for me. The last thing I want is having to slow you down.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys! How was the ride? I hope you survived it! Post pics when you get them. 

Today I went with a friend and did an urban run. We went from San Jerónimo, down to Insurgentes, then to Reforma, to the Zocalo, back up Reforma and saw all the cows, then got back through Condesa-Insurgentes to our car.

It was around 38.5 Km, but on asphalt. Not as pretty as your ride, I think, but I did had a workout finnishing it.


----------



## Xinte Mountain Bike Club (Dec 19, 2005)

*Thank you all*

On behalf of all the Xinte members I want to thank to all the bikers that joined us yesterday at the Moabito´s Ride.

Hope you had a great time !!!

See you soon.

Eduardo Gayosso (Lalo)

Xinte Mountain Bike Club


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Xinte Mountain Bike Club said:


> On behalf of all the Xinte members I want to thank to all the bikers that joined us yesterday at the Moabito´s Ride.
> 
> Hope you had a great time !!!
> 
> ...


Be sure we had a great time riding with you guys!!

Full ride report will follow as soon as Matt gets an internet connection (his is down and he has the pics)

Thanks to you guys for the awesome ride!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Xinte Mountain Bike Club said:


> Hope you had a great time !!!
> 
> See you soon.
> 
> ...


Gracias por todos.

We had an awesome time, thanks to all of you at Xinte MTB Club for making us welcome.

Warp mentioned Pancho might need some parts etc. for racing. I'll let you know if I have anything. Right now I have a used 9sp XT cassette that he's welcome to. Just let me know.

Matt


----------

